
Apply - Start-Up Chile – Applications live now - nischalshetty
http://startupchile.org/about/apply/
======
amix
I am participating in this program and it's been an amazing experience. I have
met entrepreneurs from all around the world and gained different insights that
I would not have gained had I stayed in Denmark. Chile is also a very
beautiful country and a great springboard to explore and learn other parts of
Latin America.

While the program itself could be improved, especially the reimbursement
process, I still think they have done a great job and I am pretty sure it will
be improved in the future.

So come to Chile and build your startup - - with minimal risks involved ;)

The only thing I can recommend is that you have some cash when you come here
(they recommend at least 5k USD) - - else the experience won't be that
pleasant.

~~~
tvaughan
Yeah, what he said. :)

------
ebaysucks
It's hard to underestimate how great this deal is.

You get a work visa, office space, support network and enough money for rent
reimbursement, basic salary (more than ramen btw) AND with what's left you can
hire the skills you lack. All this is FREE, you keep 100% of your equity.

Silicon Valley is of course the startup capital, but until there's an
incubator that gives you the equivalent in cash ($100K in SV dollars?) and an
instant visa (impossible) without taking equity (hah), Chile is the place to
be.

~~~
efadeev
you probably meant "hard to overestimate" :)

~~~
ebaysucks
You are correct.

------
tvaughan
I am a current Start-Up Chile participant (see also:
[http://www.startupchile.org/press/alum-participates-in-
excit...](http://www.startupchile.org/press/alum-participates-in-exciting-
entrepreneurial-venture-in-chile/)), and I too would encourage everyone to
apply. The opportunity to meet, work with, and play with the other
entrepreneurs in the program has been totally awesome. Chile is a beautiful
country, and the locals have been really welcoming and supportive. I've even
hired a Chilean with wonderful results.

Every part of the application is required and important. Treat them as such.

True, the reimbursement process is fair (10% founder contribution), but a
complete pain in the ass. Those people who will do best in this program are
those who with a "roll with it, make the best of it" kind of attitude.

------
nischalshetty
The applications would be open until Oct. 27th. I would recommend all of you
to apply. $40k without any equity and a chance to live in a beautiful country
like Chile should not be missed. Plus, you get to meet entrepreneurs from all
over the world.

~~~
seiji
It still has some strange points: the $40k is a _reimbursement_ \-- not a
grant or funding. They reimburse you up to 90% of your expenses and expect you
to show up with over $5k in cash to support your group until you start getting
reimbursed.

It sounds like a great program if you have $10k+ sitting idle and want to
extend your runway as far as possible, but it may be a stretch for a zero-
customers/zero-products web startup.

~~~
nischalshetty
We came to Chile with around US$1500 each (we're a team of two). We could
survive (pretty comfortably) till the first reimbursements came in (once you
get a bank account which is within a week or two you have around $2000 more at
your disposal thanks to the line of credit you get at the banks here).

Yeah, you get reimbursed for 90%. But I think it's fair. As founders we need
to have put some money into our start-up and have something to lose when
things don't work out for us.

------
cobrabyte
I've been reading through the offer and the FAQs. The question I have is: am I
forming a Chilean company by participating in this program?

It'd be nice for someone who has participated in this program to jump-in and
give their thoughts on the experience.

I remember reading one participant's review of the program that boiled down
to: bring more money than you think you'll need and, overall, it was a good
experience.

I guess I'll send them an email for clarification on what they're wanting
startups to commit to.

~~~
efadeev
You don't have to incorporate in Chile, but if you want, the grant will pay
the legal fees.

~~~
cobrabyte
Cool. Thanks for the reply.

------
Achshar
I cant seem to figure out but there is some problem with the forms.. i have
all the 'required' fields filled and it still says.. 'One or more required
team registration fields were incomplete.' very broad message, could be
anything. also in some cases '100 words left' works and in others it doesn't.
maybe that's the reason.. but now i can't save my form.

~~~
ebaysucks
Did you upload all attachments using the EXACT names they require?

Note to all: The YouNoodle "integration" is a bit buggy, I stored my draft
answers in google docs for peace of mind.

~~~
stephenhandley
yep seeing similar issues with younoodle, really buggy implementation ...
content going unsaved, js alerts after pasting into fields. doesn't seem like
having their own application form similar to ycombinator would be that big of
a deal...

------
ndubya
If I were to get selected during this round, when would I actually be expected
to report in Chile?

~~~
ebaysucks
Report what?

If you mean the expense reimbursements, they will explain upon arrival. (They
welcome you and help you get a RUT number, bank account and mobile phone
contract.)

Don't worry about those practicalities now - they are taken care of.

------
xccx
Sounds great. Does anyone know if examples of successful applications are
published? Thanks

~~~
ebaysucks
No, but you can get inspiration indirectly.

SUC publishes the names of selected startups:
[http://www.startupchile.org/110-startups-selected-to-
partici...](http://www.startupchile.org/110-startups-selected-to-participate-
in-start-up-chile-program/)

Upon selection SUC also asks (if you confirm to come) to give a summary
description of your startup for publication on their site.

I'm not sure if this is published yet for the latest round.

------
bazookaBen
how important are letters of recommendations in the process? there's an blank
field there.

~~~
nischalshetty
As far as I know it's needed (we had submitted it). Don't leave out anything
in the application form, the last thing you need is getting rejected because
your application was incomplete.

All the best and the start-up chile folks are super helpful. You can always
direct your questions to <http://twitter.com/startupchile> and expect a
response.

